# e collar leaving scabs



## arby665 (Nov 21, 2012)

We have started training with the ecollar. It seems to be a magical tool. Briggs is doing awesome and we are now able to take him off leash pretty much anywhere and the few issues we had with him are gone. Overall we are very happy with the training but he is now getting scabs on his neck. I don't understand why this is happening. It has never been turned up high. He just has never needed that. The trainer is not available on Sundays to ask. What am I doing wrong here? He looks forward to putting the collar on and going out to work but I'm afraid to put it on him. Poor guy.


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Does he scratch at it? Some dogs will scratch at the collar from the stim. Also, I don't know how long he has the collar on at any one time but I have been told not to leave the collar on in the same place for more than 3 hrs. The probes may rub and cause discomfort, so I move it to the opposite side of the neck. Or move up or down but don't leave it in the same spot for long periods of time. The stim from the collar doesn't cause the scabbing. You also may have it too tight or in some cases too loose. I would just move it to the opposite side of the neck and then have the trainer take a look at it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Has he or does he get wet? Maybe he is getting a little irritation going on if he has a collar/probes on wet fur.


----------



## arby665 (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you for the replies. He does sometimes scratch at it but quickly stops when I tell him to. I do always put the collar on the opposite side of what I had it on before but the scabs are forming on both side. He does sometimes get wet. He loves water so he is in the pool or creek pretty much everyday. I wondered about scabs forming from the stim. I've had it up higher on myself than I ever have on him and I can't imagine that would be causing it. I'm thinking it comes down to the amount of time he is wearing the collar. He does not wear it if he is in the crate or at night. He has it on a lot because the big issue in the house is chasing the cats. We have made a ton of progress on that one. No collar this morning and no chasing cats!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

As others mentioned - the scabs are not from the stim, but from the rubbing of the contacts. How long does he have the collar on at a time? If he has it on all day, you need to re-position it every few hours to prevent irritation.

Is this the type of collar that has a ring for the leash? Do you use the leash attached to the e-collar? I've been taught to not use the e-collar for the leash attachment, as the extra pulling/rubbing can cause irritation. Have a regular collar for the leash in addition to the e-collar. 

Another thought is that he may have a local allergic reaction to the metal on the prongs - not sure what to suggest if that is the case.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

You may want to consider switching to the Surface Conductor Grid. It removes direct contact with the skin. 

David Winners


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

David Winners said:


> You may want to consider switching to the Surface Conductor Grid. It removes direct contact with the skin.
> 
> David Winners


Hmmm. This is interesting. Rocket still wears his backpacking because, well, we've never proofed a direct bear encounter with him.  He sometimes gets a scab too, I always attributed it to him being wet and his coat so thick that it irritates it. I'll have to look into it. I'm assuming Dogtra has one?


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Contact Point SCG-401K


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you David.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Hey David, have you used one? It says not recommended for long fur or coat? That kinda sounds like a shepherd. It looks like it would be tough to work it through the coat to make contact.

Rocketdog, have you ever tried putting the contacts to one side or the other a little and cinching it really tight? I find it easier to keep it stable like that and I may be wrong, but I've always thought the skin isn't quite as tender there.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

They used to make a contact that had four ends instead of just the one per prong. Not sure if they are still available, but something to look into. They are brass so also conduct the stim more efficiently.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Steve Strom said:


> Hey David, have you used one? It says not recommended for long fur or coat? That kinda sounds like a shepherd. It looks like it would be tough to work it through the coat to make contact.
> 
> Rocketdog, have you ever tried putting the contacts to one side or the other a little and cinching it really tight? I find it easier to keep it stable like that and I may be wrong, but I've always thought the skin isn't quite as tender there.


I've used one on a coatie. It doesn't need to make contact with the skin at all. It creates a field of energy. The stim is different, but works well. I don't understand the statement about not being for long coats. It works well. You still have to snug the collar up, but the stim is consistent. The working level is usually higher, but not by much.

FWIW, I usually put the box to the side, under the ear, when using probes. It doesn't seem to bother the dog as much. 

David Winners


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes I do it to the side as well.


----------



## arby665 (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks for the help! I'm sure it comes down to wearing it in the same spot for too long. Possibly getting the area wet as well. It is taken off several times a day when he is in his crate and when I put it back on I always switch sides. But I honestly don't pay much attention to how long it has been on. This will change right now. I wonder how I would know if it is an allergic reaction to the metal?


----------



## hev1128 (Jun 5, 2014)

my trainer told us that every time you pet your dog you should move the collar slightly. if it stays in one spot too long, it may create sores/irritation. Also, if it gets wet, take it off, dry the dog, the collar and replace to ensure there is no additional irritation. We noticed some irritation on our girl who has sensitive skin. We let her go completely collarless in the house at night just to give her neck a break.


----------

